# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  عمليات التجارة الخارجية باستخدام الحاسب

## سمر السعيد

*" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "*
*نتشرف نحن مركز بروكوالا للتدريب والتطوير*
*بتقديم دورات حديثة ومتطوره، فى جميع التخصصات لعام 2018*
*كما يسعدنا أن نخبر سيادتكم بأننا ننفذ جميع الدورات لجميع الوزارات والهيئات والجهات الحكوميه والخاصة .*
*وندعو سيادتكم للتسجيل فى احدى دورات** التجارة الدولية والاقتصادية*
*للتواصل او الاستفسار ومعرفة المحتوى العلمى :*

*أ / سمر السعيد*
*Mob/Whatsapp : 00201010501023*
*Email:* *samar@prokuala.com*

أغسطس
"إعداد دراسات الجدوى الإقتصادية وتقييم المشروعات
Preparation of feasibility studies and projects evaluation"
—5/8/2018—كوالالمبور—سنغافورة
"عمليات التجارة الخارجية باستخدام الحاسب
Computerized operations of Foreign trade "
—5/8/2018—الاسكندريه—تركيا
"أنواع التجمعات الاقتصادية الدولية
Types of International Economic Groupings"
—12/8/2018—القاهرة—الاردن
"الإتجاهات الحديثة فى التجارة الدولية
Recent trends for international trade"
—26/8/2018—شرم الشيخ—دبى
"مهارات التعامل مع التجارة الخارجية و الشراكة مع الاتحاد الاوروبى EU
Skills to deal with foreign trade and partnership with the European Union"
—26/8/2018—الاسكندريه—باريس
سبتمبر
"دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية للمشاريع
Economic feasibility study for projects"
—2/9/2018—كوالالمبور—سويسرا
"ميزات التجارة الدولية وتحدياتها
International trade advantages and challenges"
—9/9/2018—القاهرة—الكويت
"وسائل الدفع فى التجارة الخارجية وآليات ضمان الأداء
Payment methods of foreign trade & Performance assurance mechanisms"
—16/9/2018—الاسكندريه—سلطمه عمان
"مهارات التعامل مع التجارة الخارجية و الشراكة مع الاتحاد الاوروبى
Skills to deal with foreign trade and partnership with the European Union"
—23/9/2018—شرم الشيخ—الدوحه
"وسائل الدفع فى التجارة الخارجية وآليات ضمان الأداء
Payment methods of foreign trade & Performance assurance mechanisms"
—30/9/2018—كوالالمبور—تركيا
أكتوبر
"صياغة عقود التجارة الدولية
Formulation of international trade contracts"
—7/10/2018—الاسكندريه—جدة
"وسائل الدفع وآليات الضمان فى التجارة الخارجية وشروط البيوع الدولية ( INCOTERMS 2000 )
Payment methods, guarantee mechanisms for Foreign Trade and International sales terms (INCOTERMS 2000)"
—14/10/2018—القاهرة—المانيا
"إعادة دراسة جدوى المشروع فى ضوء نتائج تشغيله الفعلية
Re-examine the project feasibility study in light of the actual operation outcomes"
—21/10/2018—كوالالمبور—دبى
"مهارات التعامل مع التجارة الخارجية و اتفاقية الكوميسا
COMESASkills to deal with foreign trade and COMESA agreement"
—28/10/2018—شرم الشيخ—الرياض
"العقود والاتفاقات الدولية
International Contracts and Agreements"
—28/10/2018—الاسكندريه—تركيا
نوفمبر
"اعداد دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية بطريقه علمية وعملية
Prepare the economic feasibility study (Practically and Scientifically)"
—4/11/2018—كوالالمبور—سنغافورة
"دراسة الجدوي الاقتصادية للمشروعات باستخدام برنامج (Microsoft Project)
Economic feasibility study of projects using (Microsoft Project)"
—4/11/2018—القاهرة—الدمام
"الاقتصاد الكلي لغير المتخصصين
Macroeconomics for non-specialists"
—11/11/2018—الاسكندريه—الرياض
"أنواع التجمعات الاقتصادية الدولية
Types of International Economic Groupings"
—18/11/2018—كوالالمبور—تركيا
"النظرية الحديثة في التجارة الدولية
Modern theory for international trade"
—25/11/2018—القاهرة—سلطنه عمان
ديسمبر
"الاقتصاد الكلي لغير المتخصصين
Macroeconomics for non-specialists"
—2/12/2018—شرم الشيخ—"استراليا
"مهارات التعامل مع التجارة الخارجية و الشراكة مع الاتحاد الاوروبى EU
Skills to deal with foreign trade and partnership with the European Union"
—9/12/2018—القاهرة—الدمام
" التوجهات الحديثة في الاقتصاد الرقمي
Modern trends for Digital Economy"
—16/9/2018—الاسكندريه—جدة
"مفهوم التجارة الدولية الحديثة
Concept of modern international trade"
—23/12/2018—كوالالمبور—امريكا
"البرنامج المتكامل فى الاقتصاد والتمويل والتجارة الخارجية
Integrated Program in Economics, Financing and Foreign Trade"
—30/12/2018—القاهرة—سلطنه عمان

ويوجد لدينا مجالات اخرى :[/B]
*( الموارد البشرية – السكرتارية - الادارة والقيادة والتطوير الذاتى – الاحصاء – مجال المحاسبة – مجال الهندسة - العلاقات العامة – القانون – المشتريات والمخازن – الجودة والانتاج – الصحافة والاعلام – السلامة والصحة المهنية – التسويق والمبيعات – تكنولوجيا المعلومات – العلوم السياسية – البيئة وسلامة الغذاء – السفن والموانئ –التخليص الجمركى – النقل الجوى والمطارات – الحوكمة وادارة الاستثمار – الدفاع المدنى – المياه – والبترول – والبورصات – التخطيط الاستراتيجى ... وغيرها .)*

*تنفذ البرامج لمدة 5 ايام – 10 أيام – 3 أسابيع – شهر – 6 أشهر حسب خطتنا ورغبة العميل*

*وتنعقد في أرقى القاعات الفندقية حول العالم*
*في دبي – ماليزيا – تركيا – الاردن – الاسكندرية – نيويورك – واشنطن – مدريد – برشلونة – المغرب – السعودية – سلطنة عمان – قطر – شرم الشيخ – اندونيسيا – الصين – روسيا – جاكرتا وغيرها*
*للاستفسار عن المحتويات العلمية للبرامج المطروحة أو ترشيح منسوبيكم أو التعاقد مع المركز من خلال ...*

*أ / سمر السعيد*
*Mob/Whatsapp : 00201010501023*
*Email:* *samar@prokuala.com*

----------

